# 2017 EagleTac D25 Ti Series



## iancmedina (Aug 26, 2016)

EagleTac is refreshing the D25C and D25A titanium editons! Anybody know of the release date on these?

The 2015 D25A Ti is part of my current EDC and this 2017 edition is supposedly a bit brighter.

[h=3]D25C RC TI Max output:
CREE XP-L HD V6 LED: 521 LED lumen
CREE XP-L HI V3 LED: 450 LED lumen
Nichia 219B-V1 CRI92 5700K D220 LED: 300 LED lumen

D25A RC TI Max output:
CREE XP-L HD V6 LED: 230 LED lumen
CREE XP-L HI V3 LED: 200 LED lumen
Nichia 219B-V1 CRI92 5700K D220 LED: 132 LED lumen[/h]


----------



## RUSH FAN (Aug 26, 2016)

Mine says hello


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 26, 2016)

good lord those are nice lights. I am sure they will sell out as soon as they are officially released


----------



## markr6 (Aug 26, 2016)

2017 already? Wow, they almost beat the car manufacturers. 2018 models to be announced in 19 days.

I've always been tempted by these but never cracked. I may this time around.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 26, 2016)

Here is mine w/ a few of his friends with different ethnic back rounds!!,,,,,,,,EC11 and PD12vn.

Mine is a *D25Cvn Ti XPL 5700 ~1100 LUMENS*


----------



## SCEMan (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice, but I prefer the knurled body and head on my 2015 model. Facilitates head twisting with moist fingers.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 26, 2016)

SCEMan said:


> Nice, but I prefer the knurled body and head on my 2015 model. Facilitates head twisting with moist fingers.



Fair enough,and I prefer double the output that mine has!


----------



## Skeeterg (Aug 26, 2016)

RUSH FAN said:


> Mine says hello


My favorite watch company. I just wish I could afford one.


----------



## ncvarmint2016 (Aug 26, 2016)

Any idea why they went from 5000k to 5700k? Isnt that on the cool side? I'm a neutral fan myself.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 26, 2016)

so where are these new ti's available?


----------



## Lucky Duck (Aug 26, 2016)

ncvarmint2016 said:


> Any idea why they went from 5000k to 5700k? Isnt that on the cool side? I'm a neutral fan myself.


Yup, me too. Neutral preference that is. Was wondering the same thing. :thinking:


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 27, 2016)

Capolini I imagine at 1000 lumens yours gets very hot pretty fast no?


----------



## Capolini (Aug 27, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> Capolini I imagine at 1000 lumens yours gets very hot pretty fast no?



It has a 2 minute step down. It depends on the outside temp in how hot it gets. This time of year it will be hot at that point, although I rarely blast this light on max for more than 2 minutes. In other words, I do not step back up again unless it is winter and CAPO's last call takes a bit longer!


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 27, 2016)

Are they both 1000 lumens on max with 4.2V cells?

It would have been nice to have more manageable max level, say, 600otf for 16340 and 350 for 14500.


----------



## wolfgaze (Aug 27, 2016)

Looks like they failed to address the undesirable mode spacing on the D25C:

*1/32/294/450 LED lumen (XP-L HI V3)
*
Because if 32 lumens isn't enough output for your lighting need, you obviously need nearly 300 lumen output instead!


----------



## jon_slider (Aug 27, 2016)

Ansi specs for the Nichia version of the D25c, are 129/16/0.5

Brightness specs in the first post are potentially misleading because:
1. OTF lumens numbers are 50% higher than ANSI lumens. 
2. Turbo modes are limited to 200 seconds. 
3. The brightest LEDs have the lowest CRI (and coolest CCT)

and
Eagletacs claim that they use NoPWM has repeatedly been shown to be false. see this post for more details


----------



## Lucky Duck (Aug 28, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> so where are these new ti's available?



Like he said. (?) :wave:


----------



## iancmedina (Sep 1, 2016)

Lucky Duck said:


> Like he said. (?) :wave:



I've only found the d25a nichia so far: _*link removed by Greta_


----------



## iancmedina (Sep 1, 2016)

RUSH FAN said:


> Mine says hello



Does it really get warm less now that the LED is soldered directly on the heatsink?


----------



## RUSH FAN (Sep 1, 2016)

Can't tell, as I don't have the older version to compare it with.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 1, 2016)

not seeing a hint of these 2017 Ti's anywhere the ET page still has the 2015 models up


----------



## Tixx (Sep 2, 2016)

SCEMan said:


> Nice, but I prefer the knurled body and head on my 2015 model. Facilitates head twisting with moist fingers.


 MOIST FINGERS!!!!


----------



## markr6 (Sep 2, 2016)

Tixx said:


> MOIST FINGERS!!!!


----------



## MisterBosworth (Sep 8, 2016)

> Originally Posted by CelticCross74not seeing a hint of these 2017 Ti's anywhere the ET page still has the 2015 models up​



Just ordered a 2017 D25a with a Nichia 219 from Nightowl Gear. Not sure when it will arrive, but I'm excited!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 8, 2016)

for real? Will check it out. NOG is also the worst retailer I have worked with so cannot help but be skeptical.


----------



## twistedraven (Sep 8, 2016)

If the tint from the 219B-V1 5700k is anywhere like my Jaxman E2's (which uses the same LED and binning), then it's actually very warm for a light that's on the slightly cooler side of things. There's plenty of deep red rendering for inner-warmth, and the tint is very rosy-- something which a lot of the current 5000k 219Bs lost.


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 8, 2016)

twistedraven said:


> 219B-V1 5700k… Jaxman… tint is very rosy… which a lot of the current 5000k 219Bs lost.



I hope you will post a side by side beam photo of the lights you are talking about. If you have a Lumintop Tool w Nichia to include for reference that would be really helpful too.

Im a huge fan of Rosy and very curious to see how the Jaxman 5700K Nichia compares to the 4500K Nichia in the Lumintop Tool, and Ive never seen a comparison to a 5000K Nichia.


----------



## Tixx (Sep 8, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> I hope you will post a side by side beam photo of the lights you are talking about. If you have a Lumintop Tool w Nichia to include for reference that would be really helpful too.
> 
> Im a huge fan of Rosy and very curious to see how the Jaxman 5700K Nichia compares to the 4500K Nichia in the Lumintop Tool, and Ive never seen a comparison to a 5000K Nichia.



Yeah, if not completely "pure white", I'd rather a light err on the side of rosy vs either green, orange, blue or yellow which I see all too often.


----------



## twistedraven (Sep 8, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> I hope you will post a side by side beam photo of the lights you are talking about. If you have a Lumintop Tool w Nichia to include for reference that would be really helpful too.
> 
> Im a huge fan of Rosy and very curious to see how the Jaxman 5700K Nichia compares to the 4500K Nichia in the Lumintop Tool, and Ive never seen a comparison to a 5000K Nichia.



I'll try to get some tonight. Nothing outdoors though, will probably just do some white walls, woods, and objects etc.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 8, 2016)

Ill wait for the XP-L models. Or possibly an XHP35? Whichever I just know to jump on one as soon as I find it cause I know they will sell out in under 45 days


----------



## HIDSGT (Sep 11, 2016)

lol I know it sounds so stupid



markr6 said:


> 2017 already? Wow, they almost beat the car manufacturers. 2018 models to be announced in 19 days.
> 
> I've always been tempted by these but never cracked. I may this time around.


----------



## diablo266 (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm a bit confused by these. Is there a neutral option available? If i don't want a super cool light am I forced to get the nichia?


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 12, 2016)

diablo266 said:


> I'm a bit confused by these. Is there a neutral option available? If i don't want a super cool light am I forced to get the nichia?


I don't think there is a Neutral option yet for the 2017 version. Probably in the works for later or some dealer exclusive.


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 12, 2016)

diablo266 said:


> Is there a neutral option available? … am I forced to get the nichia?



the Nichia IS Neutral, how can you go wrong with High CRI?


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 12, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> the Nichia IS Neutral, how can you go wrong with High CRI?


Well everyone has their own definition of "neutral", but they're quoting 5700K and to me that's no longer neutral. Probably still nice but... CRI and color Temp are separate things, you can have a high CRI at any color Temp.


----------



## Redemption (Sep 12, 2016)

Can someone point out exactly what's different between the 2015 and 2017 Limited Edition lights aside from body style?

They both have solid brass heatsinks and LED directly soldered onto copper according to the two pages:

2017: http://www.eagletac.com/html/d25tircnew/features/index.html
2015: http://www.eagletac.com/html/d25tircnew15/features/index.html

From what I can see:

* new body style
* 5700K Nichia D220 in 2017 vs 5000k Nichia in 2015
* HD V6 in 2016 vs HD V5.

The 2015 body style is arguably better if you prefer knurling.

Is that it?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 13, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> Well everyone has their own definition of "neutral", but they're quoting 5700K and to me that's no longer neutral. Probably still nice but... CRI and color Temp are separate things, you can have a high CRI at any color Temp.



Yeah they really should have stuck with 5000K.


----------



## Digital Copywrite (Sep 30, 2016)

markr6 said:


> Yeah they really should have stuck with 5000K.



I have to agree.

I have a 2015 D25C Nichia and I recently thought I was buying a 2015 D25A Nichia, but ended up with a 2017. I like the new finish but I think I miss the knurling.

But it doesn't matter, I'm probably returning it due to the tint. I wanted the light for the 5000K and AA configuration on what I already had, specifically. After receiving it, becoming confused and comparing it, I just don't like it. In theory 5700K may not have been a deal breaker for me, but I have a hard time believing what I'm seeing is 92 CRI. It does not look anything like any of the other Nichia 219 lights I have. It's still a tad warmer than my cool white lights from what I can tell, so I can see why it could still qualify as "neutral", but blues are very exaggerated and it doesn't feel nearly as pleasant.

I will try to take some comparison photos this weekend, if I can. It's still a good light, but if you wanted the 5000K emitter and are wondering if this one is close enough, it doesn't look like it to me. Tint isn't everything to me, but I bought the light for it, and it did not deliver.


----------



## Climb14er (Sep 30, 2016)

I've got the 2015 AA Clicky Ti version. Fine pocket light. It does get fairly warm running full bore at the beginning. Really nice workmanship, excellent quality.


----------



## amanichen (Sep 30, 2016)

Do these still have the insufferable UI? 

I've been eyeballing an Eagletac TI for a few years but just can't get over the click and twist fest blinky mode UI that's stuck in 2007.


----------



## gunga (Sep 30, 2016)

Seems to be the same UI. Not my favourite but it's ok.


----------



## twistedraven (Sep 30, 2016)

Digital Copywrite said:


> I have to agree.
> 
> I have a 2015 D25C Nichia and I recently thought I was buying a 2015 D25A Nichia, but ended up with a 2017. I like the new finish but I think I miss the knurling.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your displeasure withe the tint on the LED. If it's the same LED that's used in the Jaxman E2 that I have (which it should be), I find it to have an amazing color rendition, and I greatly prefer it over the warmer 4500k variants. I will get pictures of them up sometime as well. Tint is mostly preference though, and I know a lot of people gravitate towards warmer in the first place. I just can't seem to think that this LED would look distinctly low CRI though.


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 30, 2016)

Digital Copywrite said:


> I have a hard time believing what I'm seeing is 92 CRI. It does not look anything like any of the other Nichia 219 lights I have.


I hope someone with instruments capable of measuring CCT and CRI will enlighten us



twistedraven said:


> … same LED that's used in the Jaxman E2…


I will believe _that_ when I see a spectrograph from maukka


----------



## jpwaffles (Oct 11, 2016)

Just bought a 2015 Eagletac D25A on Amazon and received a 2017 model. In any case here's a photo comparison to 2 other Nichia lights that I have plus a Streamlight Microstream for the cool end. Forgive me but I don't know all of the different types of Nichia 219 but I'll list the model of flashlight and hopefully you guys can fill in the blanks.

Left to Right:
Lumintop Tool / Reylight Custom Nichia 219 L/M/H
Peak Eiger Overready Version Nichia 219
2017 Eagletac D25A Nichia 219 5700K
Streamlight Microstream C4







The rosy tint of the Lumintop is my favorite. Sad to say but I think this Eagletac is going back. I really wanted a AA light but might have to go for the CR123 version IF it's in fact still a 2015 model on Amazon.


----------



## jon_slider (Oct 11, 2016)

jpwaffles said:


> The rosy tint of the Lumintop is my favorite. Sad to say but I think this Eagletac is going back.


Great photo! 
Thanks for including the Lumintop Tool as a reference. The ET looks blue! by comparison, that really surprised me.

I hope you find a light that works better for you. My AA of choice is the 4 mode L11c with Nichia, middle light:





Here are the beam colors
left to right, N219b Tool, N219b L11c, XP-G2 Maratac


----------



## recDNA (Oct 11, 2016)

iancmedina said:


> EagleTac is refreshing the D25C and D25A titanium editons! Anybody know of the release date on these?
> 
> The 2015 D25A Ti is part of my current EDC and this 2017 edition is supposedly a bit brighter.
> 
> ...


Are numbers different with li ion?


----------



## jpwaffles (Oct 11, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> My AA of choice is the 4 mode L11c with Nichia



Nice, that's actually on my list. It doesn't hurt that the price is very reasonable.


----------



## asdalton (Oct 23, 2016)

I just ordered the 2015 version D25C with XP-L HI V3 and received the 2017 version.

I would have preferred to have knurling on the head, but the new design still works fine. The LED tint is much nicer than the very cool white that my 2014 version with XP-G2 has. I have no idea if the tints of the 2017 version are consistent.


----------



## Dishonor39 (Nov 8, 2016)

Does anyone have an actual measurement on the D25A version of this 2017 model? They look slightly longer than the previous years despite having the same reported measurement on the website. Is it just the design that is fooling my eyes into making me think it is slightly longer than 3.4 inches?


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 8, 2016)

I have a 2014 alum and the 2017 Ti, they are the same length.


----------



## zeally (Dec 21, 2016)

Would anyone be able to post a comparison beamshot of all the various AA battery Eagletac nichias side by side? Including the new Nichia 219c 4000k sold by illuminationgear.

Also Budgetlightforum regulars noticed in 2014 that the AR coating on the lens was making the corona spill a deep blue colour. Has this gone from the 2017 Titaniums or is it still there?


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 21, 2016)

I just received a 2017 aluminum body with the nichia and was surprised by the tint as it's nowhere close to my other nichia lights. Contacted the dealer, who compared this light with the new titanium models and said the beam tint is the same between the two. I didn't realize they were this cool and much rather prefer the warmer nichias. 
Left to right, Mdc aa nichia, copper tool with nichia mod, and the Eagletac nichia. Also the blue ring on this new model is very pronounced on my copy.

image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 22, 2016)

jpwaffles said:


> Left to Right:
> Lumintop Tool / Reylight Custom Nichia 219 L/M/H
> Peak Eiger Overready Version Nichia 219
> 2017 Eagletac D25A Nichia 219 5700K
> ...





gurdygurds said:


> I just received a 2017 aluminum body with the nichia and was surprised by the tint as it's nowhere close to my other nichia lights….



thanks for sharing photos


----------



## vadimax (Dec 22, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


> I just received a 2017 aluminum body with the nichia and was surprised by the tint as it's nowhere close to my other nichia lights. Contacted the dealer, who compared this light with the new titanium models and said the beam tint is the same between the two. I didn't realize they were this cool and much rather prefer the warmer nichias.
> Left to right, Mdc aa nichia, copper tool with nichia mod, and the Eagletac nichia. Also the blue ring on this new model is very pronounced on my copy.
> 
> image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr



They list their Nichia as 5700°K.


----------



## lebox97 (Dec 23, 2016)

Guy's, 
Nichia 219b or 219c etc is not a tint/CCT.

as mentioned, and FYI
EagTac offers Nichia 219b LED in *4700K* (standard) or* 5700K* (optional) CCT, and the new Nichia 219c LED in *4000K* ~ in several models of their lights.
ie. there are three different Nichia CCT/temps available from ET, *ALL of which have a CRI of 92.*

The output color does not determine the CRI, or vice versa.
the pics above only show CCT temperatures of those different LED's using that particular camera and it's settings, 
not the color accuracy/CRI of the particular LED. 

EDIT: And the selling Dealers need to clearly identify which LED and CCT they are offering for sale.

Cheers


----------



## zeally (Dec 24, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


>




The Eagletac nichia has a much smaller hotspot than the other two. Is that due to the led itself, or the head's dimensions and reflector type?


----------



## gunga (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes. 

LED size, reflector dimensions (and texture) causes that.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 24, 2016)

zeally said:


> The Eagletac nichia has a much smaller hotspot than the other two. Is that due to the led itself, or the head's dimensions and reflector type?


It could just be a difference in the lumen levels
here are two identical lights with N219b, on the left at 1 lumen, on the right at 20 lumens





same 2 lights at 1 lumen on the left and 2.5 lumens on the right


----------



## AVService (Dec 24, 2016)

I have actually been trying to buy a new D25A with the more neutral tint 219 and there only seem to be the 5700k versions around right now,the places that I shopped do list all three.



lebox97 said:


> Guy's,
> Nichia 219b or 219c etc is not a tint/CCT.
> 
> as mentioned, and FYI
> ...


----------



## Strintguy (Dec 24, 2016)

Am I correct in understanding that the 219b draws less power than the 219c? Less output but more run time?


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 24, 2016)

Strintguy said:


> Am I correct in understanding that the 219b draws less power than the 219c?


I think the C ends up being slightly brighter, and shows slightly less red than the B, that is the C is less warm, and is brighter instead.
beamshots would help if anyone has both


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Dec 30, 2016)

lebox97 said:


> Guy's,
> Nichia 219b or 219c etc is not a tint/CCT.
> 
> as mentioned, and FYI
> ...



Thanks for that bit of info. I was wondering what the reported tint was on the standard 219b. I had a 2015 version of this light and kinda regret selling it. I like the 2017 design better so I ordered a standard 219b from you yesterday. Think I'm gonna mod a Oveready ss v1.0 clip onto this one. Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## recDNA (Dec 30, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


> I just received a 2017 aluminum body with the nichia and was surprised by the tint as it's nowhere close to my other nichia lights. Contacted the dealer, who compared this light with the new titanium models and said the beam tint is the same between the two. I didn't realize they were this cool and much rather prefer the warmer nichias.
> Left to right, Mdc aa nichia, copper tool with nichia mod, and the Eagletac nichia. Also the blue ring on this new model is very pronounced on my copy.
> 
> image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


I don't see why the copper tool is brighter than eagletac. It doesn't draw much current normally.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jan 5, 2017)

Got my new 2017 D25C with the standard 4700k Nichia 219b the other day. I love the new grooved head. Tint and beam are excellent on mine. Now I just need to decide if I'm gonna slap a McGizmo clip or OR V1.0 clip on it.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 5, 2017)

JWRitchie76 said:


> Got my new 2017 D25C with the standard 4700k Nichia 219b the other day. I love the new grooved head. Tint and beam are excellent on mine. Now I just need to decide if I'm gonna slap a McGizmo clip or OR V1.0 clip on it.


really nice flashlights


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jan 5, 2017)

Outstanding value really. I probably won't carry mine often due to owning a BOSS 35 but it's certainly the perfect backup edc for my needs.


----------



## 7hns (Jan 5, 2017)

JWRitchie76 said:


> Got my new 2017 D25C with the standard 4700k Nichia 219b the other day. I love the new grooved head. Tint and beam are excellent on mine. Now I just need to decide if I'm gonna slap a McGizmo clip or OR V1.0 clip on it.



Whats a V1.0 clip


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jan 5, 2017)

Same clip as on the Oveready BOSS lights.


----------



## INFRNL (Jan 6, 2017)

@JWRitchie:" Got my new 2017 D25C with the standard 4700k Nichia 219b the other day. I love the new grooved head. Tint and beam are excellent on mine."


Is there any way you could post some kind of beam shot? I've decided to search for a good light with a nichia emitter and this seemed to be a good one to try (or maybe a malkoff with nichia drop in, but I would like moonlight and lmh). I definitely cannot do the 5700k, way too much blue.

I'm guessing the standard 219b 4700k would be close to the shots posted of the lumitop tool, and the 219c 4k would be closer to the shot with the mdc nichia previously posted?


Thanks for any input/opinions and congrats to everyone that are happy with their purchase


----------



## INFRNL (Jan 7, 2017)

Strintguy said:


> Am I correct in understanding that the 219b draws less power than the 219c? Less output but more run time?





jon_slider said:


> I think the C ends up being slightly brighter, and shows slightly less red than the B, that is the C is less warm, and is brighter instead.
> beamshots would help if anyone has both



According to what I've found the 219b on this is the standard 4700k but they also have the 219b 5700k, then the 219c 4000k
The 219b 5700k is what many have shown with the blue tint
Standard 219b 4700k will be cooler than the 219c 4000k but warmer than the 5700k

They also have a cree XP-L HI in neutral but I am not sure on color temp or CRI

I'd like to see a comparison between the 4000k and 4700K as well. I think I am going to order one of these but I am not sure which to go with
I'm not sure if the 4700k is close to neutral and shows close to white and the 4000k has that rosy tint. Also I'm not sure if the c is better than the b. I'm thinking I want the 219b 4000k but i'd like some clarification or beam comparison first


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jan 25, 2017)

[QUOTE=INFRNL;

They also have a cree XP-L HI in neutral but I am not sure on color temp or CRI


The Cree spec sheets say the XP-L HI Neutral runs a CCT of 3700 - 5000K. CRI is Minimum 70 or lower. A 2015/16 Ti D25C I have with that led appears to be about 3700K as compared to my M61N which is rated @ 4000K. Colours look great especially outdoors, very warm overall.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jan 25, 2017)

I have the 2017 D25C model, and whilst the CRI seems to be high enough, I'm not really enjoying the 5700k. It is definitely cooler than my 5000k lights, and whilst it may not be cool white, on it's own it certainly seems cool white. Not sure why they did that.


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 25, 2017)

INFRNL said:


> According to what I've found the 219b on this is the standard 4700k but they also have the 219b 5700k, then the 219c 4000k


where is this info coming from? I would buy the 4000k Nichia, either B or C, but I only see a 5700k Nichia 219c option listed here



Dr Forinor said:


> I have the 2017 D25C model, and whilst the CRI seems to be high enough, I'm not really enjoying the 5700k. … Not sure why they did that.


I think the Cooler version you got, is slightly brighter
Im guessing ET is targetting customers accustomed to Cool White (6000k+) that might think 4000k is not "white" enough

then for those who want more brightness but less CRI, ET offers the Cree options



Lucky Duck said:


> The Cree spec sheets say the XP-L HI Neutral runs a CCT of 3700 - 5000K. CRI is Minimum 70 or lower.



I cant find any info that tells me the CCT or CRI specifically of the Crees in the 2017 model.. maybe someone could email ET?

note btw, that the ET specs page uses LED lumens, not OTF lumens like the majority of mfg specs I see. OTF lumens are about 30% lower than LED lumens.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 25, 2017)

When a person looks on the eagletac website at a specific model, on the specifications page, the ANSI lumens are listed. They do a good job of providing information, and it should be possible to contact them about what color temperature they offer for a particular emitter. You may be able to specify, and get a custom emitter. I asked a while back, and received exactly what was requested, though not a D25...


----------



## recDNA (Jan 26, 2017)

I'd like a HI CRI XPL!


----------



## Chrisdm (Jan 26, 2017)

I just scored a couple 2017 d25a (one aluminum and one ti) with the new 4000k 219c leds... My favorite d series lights in the last few years for sure. Being pretty set on 4000k as a preference (requirement) in all my lights, i am REALLY happy with these!


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 26, 2017)

Where'd ya get em' from??



Chrisdm said:


> I just scored a couple 2017 d25a (one aluminum and one ti) with the new 4000k 219c leds... My favorite d series lights in the last few years for sure. Being pretty set on 4000k as a preference (requirement) in all my lights, i am REALLY happy with these!


----------



## Chrisdm (Jan 26, 2017)

gurdygurds said:


> Where'd ya get em' from??


Illumn.com, I think they are out of stock now, or they were last week


----------



## Sledgestone (Jan 28, 2017)

The D25a 2017 Nichia 219c 4000k is also available at fstoplights. Ordered one yesterday!


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 28, 2017)

Sledgestone said:


> The D25a 2017 Nichia 219c 4000k is also available at fstoplights. Ordered one yesterday!


Congrats!
seem you got one of the last ones
the 219c is now sold out there

do not click this link if you do not want see ET PWM. 
Please no arguments about whether PWM matters, Im just reporting it.


----------



## Sledgestone (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks! I got really lucky I guess. I've been on the hunt for a D25a ti Nichia for ages..

Does anyone know if it's a good idea to use a 14500 in the 2017 version?


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 28, 2017)

Sledgestone said:


> a good idea to use a 14500 in the 2017 version?


depends whether you want to use the lowest modes, or the highest modes.. you have both options 

have you seen this:
Using 4.2V li-ion direct drives the LED and yields maximum output at the expense of extensive heat generated from the LED. Limit each usage to less than fives minutes (or less than one minute each with freshly charged li-ion for the first couple times). Active cooling (blowing cool air toward the light) or passive cooling (holding the light in your hand) helps preventing excessive heat built at the LED. Turn off the light to allow it to cool down if you find the flashlight too hot to hold. Do not leave the light running unattended with li-ion. During direct drive, output at low and medium mode will be higher than normal.


----------



## INFRNL (Jan 28, 2017)

jon_slider said:


> where is this info coming from? I would buy the 4000k Nichia, either B or C, but I only see a 5700k Nichia 219c option listed here



I saw it at illumination gear. The 4000k is the 219c, I believe the 219b is 4700k.
The 4000k has been oos but it comes back every now and then i think


----------



## recDNA (Jan 29, 2017)

the cri of the nichia 219 c 4000k around 70?


----------



## Chrisdm (Jan 29, 2017)

recDNA said:


> the cri of the nichia 219 c 4000k around 70?


No the new 219c is 92cri... Illuminationgear has the d25a ti in stock now, highly recommended with the 219c 4000k.


----------



## Sledgestone (Jan 31, 2017)

Will these fit in the d25a ti 2017?

http://www.banggood.com/2PCS-Sanyo-...rgeable-14500-Battery-p-911043.html?rmmds=buy


----------



## recDNA (Jan 31, 2017)

Chrisdm said:


> No the new 219c is 92cri... Illuminationgear has the d25a ti in stock now, highly recommended with the 219c 4000k.


Has anyone measured output of d25a ti 219c with 14500 battery?


----------



## nsk1979 (Feb 18, 2017)

I have replaced original driver by custom one on my D25A Ti 2014. It can work only with 14500 Li-Ion rechargeable battery, but has no PWM on all modes, has hidden moonlight (with ramping) and battery level check. There is 1.5A on LED for Hi mode, medium is about 0.350A, Low is about 0,060A.




[/URL][/IMG]

:thumbsup:


----------



## light-modder (Feb 18, 2017)

Where did you get that driver?


----------



## gunga (Feb 18, 2017)

Can you provide details on the mod?


----------



## light-modder (Feb 18, 2017)

gunga, it's been a while but I used something(I don't remember what now) to pry the contact board out. Then moved the driver aside and used my round nose pliers in the holes for the wire to the led to unscrew the pill. I was going to put in a fet driver but haven't done it yet.


----------



## gunga (Feb 18, 2017)

Ah. Cool. Thanks. I think I have a 2014. Considered modding it but I think the driver is fine.


----------



## light-modder (Feb 18, 2017)

Yeah mine still works as well. I originally planned on using two 14250s to power an xhp50. When I went to buy the batteries they were no longer available and I haven't been able to find any more. So now I'll probably just use an xml2.


----------



## nsk1979 (Feb 19, 2017)

light-modder said:


> Where did you get that driver?


I bought it from russian flashaholics forum - fonarevka.ru. One of the members Tamagotchi is developed MiniEagle driver and supply it by request.


----------



## nsk1979 (Feb 19, 2017)

gunga said:


> Can you provide details on the mod?


I have used the same method for disassemble as mentioned by* light-modder* above. Just need to know that D25A Ti's head is glued up by something like cyanoacrylate cement and it is not softening under heating, be careful and try do not damage the head and thin O-ring on pill inside. I have used clamp bracket and piece of rubber belt to fix the head:




After removal of contact board and driver I have reduced by file diameter of MiniEagle v.2 driver from 17mm to 15.8mm and press-fitted in to the pill.


----------



## gunga (Feb 19, 2017)

Ok cool. Thanks for the details!


----------



## STREAMHAWAII (Aug 10, 2017)

Can someone tell me the differences in lumens from the D25C to the D25A?

I ran the D25C on turbo and then it throttled down after the 200 secs. as supposed to and when I grabbed it, it was so hot I couldn't hold on to it.

I might just have to get the D25A.


----------



## jon_slider (Aug 10, 2017)

STREAMHAWAII said:


> Can someone tell me the differences in lumens from the D25C to the D25A?
> 
> I ran the D25C on turbo and then it throttled down after the 200 secs. as supposed to and when I grabbed it, it was so hot I couldn't hold on to it.
> 
> I might just have to get the D25A.



it is not good practice to run turbo unless you are holding the light...
here is the comparison page to answer your question about lumens

read ALL the warnings on the bottom of that page, this is just a short part of them:
_(holding the light in your hand) helps preventing excessive heat built at the LED. Turn off the light to allow it to cool down if you find the flashlight too hot to hold. *Do not leave the light running unattended*_


----------



## Robe (Aug 25, 2017)

Looking at the D25A black versus the D25A 2017 both in Nichia 219, is there any functional difference or is it only in material?


----------



## jon_slider (Aug 25, 2017)

Robe said:


> Looking at the D25A black versus the D25A 2017 both in Nichia 219, is there any functional difference or is it only in material?



They seem to use different Nichias. The weights are probably different too.
I do not know if the specs are accurate.

http://www.eagletac.com/html/d25tircnew/features/index.html
Nichia 219 *5700K* CRI-92 LED.
Lumens 147/88/10/0.5

http://www.eagletac.com/html/d25arc/features/output.html
Nichia 219B *SW45* D220 LED
Lumens 132/82/10/1


----------



## lebox97 (Aug 26, 2017)

correct, the only difference between Aluminum and Titanium models is the body material (internals, circuitry, accessories, etc is same), 
oh, and the Ti has white GITD tailcap switch button, instead of black.

there are several different LED available in general (CREE XM-L2, XP-G2, XP-L HD, XP-L HI ~ all with CW or NW options) , 
and several "219" LED specifically, so make sure you compare apples to apples... 

the current/newest NICHIA LED EagTac is using is the 219c 4000K, and is 2 bins (close to 15%) brighter/more lumens than the 219b's used previously (Even though the warmer 4000K may appear to be dimmer than the 4500/4700/5000/5700K 219b's).

for other specific info, it is best to contact the Dealer who has what you are looking for, 
as ET does not update specs page for every possible LED a Dealer may Order...

Cheers

PS: and yes there is a typo on the ET Spec weight ~ the Ti models are approx 30% heavier ~ empty, D25A AL is 0.9oz vs D25A Ti is 1.2oz




Robe said:


> Looking at the D25A black versus the D25A 2017 both in Nichia 219, is there any functional difference or is it only in material?


----------



## Robe (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## jon_slider (Aug 26, 2017)

lebox97 said:


> the current/newest NICHIA LED EagTac is using is the 219c 4000K


thanks, your site shows both the black and ti use the same Nichia.
Here is the Ti Version w Nichia, that the OP is interested in, with the following brightness modes:
OTF Lumen: 100*/63/8/0.5


----------



## peartree_423 (Nov 14, 2017)

Any news on a possible 2018 version? I have the 2015 version and I would love to upgrade but the 2017 version seems almost identical..


----------



## hatman (Nov 17, 2017)

peartree_423 said:


> Any news on a possible 2018 version? I have the 2015 version and I would love to upgrade but the 2017 version seems almost identical..



Upgrade how?


----------



## Tachead (Nov 17, 2017)

hatman said:


> Upgrade how?


Proper Lithium ion support. Better AR coating that doesn't have blue cast. No PWM on all modes. Maybe adding low voltage indication or voltage readout and making the strobe and special modes more hidden.


----------



## hatman (Nov 17, 2017)

Not sure what you mean by proper Lithium support. But I'm certainly with you on hiding the strobe and special modes.

That said, I have the 2017 D25A in Ti and aluminum and the 2015 in Ti; I love them all.
When one turned up MIA I immediately replaced her.


----------



## Pentaprisma (Nov 20, 2017)

I have the D25C Ti 2017.. wonderful light and beautiful tint with Nichia 219. The light is pretty bright still, good trade off for the tint in my opinion.

But since the D25A can also run 14500 3.7v batteries shouldn't the output be higher if not the same as the C version, since they both would run 3.7v batteries..?

Why is this, can somebody explain..?


----------

